# Belly fat - how do I lose it quicker



## Lien Sdrawde (5 Feb 2012)

Motivation is high at the moment in preparation for the year(s) ahead. I have a lot of fat on my belly and need some top tips on getting shut of it faster than I would do by just cycling.
I'm never sure if my technique with sit-ups is any good and last time I did them I ended up with one of my abdominal muscles quivering / going into spasm for some days afterwards.
Thanks, Neil


----------



## Chris-H (5 Feb 2012)

swimming mate and tons of it,you'll lose body fat from everywhere,the belly is the hardest and slowest part of the body to lose fat from......apparently


----------



## cyberknight (5 Feb 2012)

You can stomach exercises till you turn blue and you will have toned muscles under the wobble , with the cycling you need to do more i am afraid in zone 1 .
For stomach muscles i have always found a "crunch " to be the most effective , taking your time with the up and down phase rather than rushing it and using momentum to get you up .I always think of trying to squeeze the collar bone to the hips if that makes sense .


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2012)

Reduce bodyfat in general and it will go. Unfortunately it can't be targetted


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Feb 2012)

Ride up lots of big hills, cross train with a bit of running or swimming while maintaining a calorie controlled low fat diet. As has been said already the belly is one of the hardest fatty bits to lose.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (5 Feb 2012)

cyberknight said:


> with the cycling you need to do more i am afraid in zone 1 .


 
Just remind me again what zone 1 is?


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2012)

Liposuction?


----------



## Peteaud (5 Feb 2012)

vickster said:


> Liposuction?


 
Slurp


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Just remind me again what zone 1 is?


 I would magine he is referring to heart rate zones for training. You have a specific heart rate zone that is most efficient for burning fat, iirc it is the first zone above your warm up zone, so not your max heart rate.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Just remind me again what zone 1 is?


http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/training-heart-rate-monitor-basics-28838/
http://www.livestrong.com/article/400665-heart-rate-zones-for-cycling/

and without a monitor , for running but its the same principle..
http://www.active.com/images/activeTrainer/Training_Intensity.pdf


----------



## Crackle (5 Feb 2012)

Lots of conversational pace riding of, I've read, at least 90 minutes a time and that includes hills.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> Lots of conversational pace riding of, I've read, at least 90 minutes a time and that includes hills.


+1 about sums it up , a pace you can hold a conversation at.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2012)

cyberknight said:


> +1 about sums it up , a pace you can hold a conversation at.


 
can you be more specific? I mean, some people (geordies) talk really quick, and others (elderly scots) talk really slowly.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Feb 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> can you be more specific? I mean, some people (geordies) talk really quick, and others (elderly scots) talk really slowly.


I could but if i need to gasp for breath as i do it i would be going to quick


----------



## yello (5 Feb 2012)

I do feel people are missing the obvious here.... diet.

And by diet, I mean the things you eat rather than a lettuce leaf for dinner. You'll loose weight far quicker by eating sensibly (and, generally speaking, less) than by increasing your exercise intensity. Obviously, you can do both!

As to what eating sensibly is, I have my ideas (carb reduction) but so do others.


----------



## Banjo (5 Feb 2012)

As has been said you cant target which fat gets burned off during exercise. For some reason Belly Fat seems to be the last to go and first to reappear.

Its as simple as reducing calories you eat and increasing calories burned up during exercise.Sounds easy but believe me I am fully aware how hard that can be to achieve.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (5 Feb 2012)

Thanks, heart rate monitor on the shopping list.


----------



## Monkspeed (5 Feb 2012)

Want to loose weight? It's easy, just need to do calories out > calories in.

For lunch and dinner, you need to aim for half of a dinner plate with boiled frozen veg (doesn't have to be frozen but its easiest), then the remaining half of the plate cut into two, 1/4 will be some boiled chicken breast (or tinned tuna), the other 1/4 some brown pasta/rice. Its boring as hell but very effective. For breakfast, porridge with skimmed milk or water, you can use cinnamon and cloves to jazz it up if you want.

Then at the very least, 20 mins exercise every day to get your heart rate up. I recommend skipping rope, or of course cycling.

The weight will fly off, but unfortunately we have no say over where the weight comes off, the body does that itself. So you may loose your belly first, or it could be the last thing you loose.

Contrary to popular belief doing sits ups and their variants doesn't get rid of fat per-se, you see everyone has those abdominal muscles there, its just usually hidden away under our body fat, the key to getting the six pack is to burn that fat off hiding them away.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (6 Feb 2012)

Food. There's several ways to do this. Calories in/out, reduced carbs, fresh food. Have a look at the details, especially regarding fueling yourself for sport, and pick which one takes your fancy. If it doesn't work try something else. Reduced carbs and fresh food worked for me in my particluar circumstances and my training has dropped for other reasons but the body fat has stayed off. Changed from fat belly and round-ish face to visible stomach muscles eating healthy stuff. What works for me might not work for you. Ona generaly note I have read loads on diet and nutrition, hormones, human digestion and heatlh out of interest as well as having a family member with health problems which has brought about the emphasys to research this stuff. There's a lot out there and there is a lot of dispute over most ideas. Lets face it, I could write a web page claiming to be an expert linking to any studies whose results I can suggest confirms my particular point of view. In reality I'm a bumbling amateur.

If you eat a lot then reducing portions may work for you but isn't always the best option. The harder it is to stick to your eating plan the harder it will be to stick to it. If you want to keep the weight of you need a change in diet which agrees with you and allows you to enjoy your food rather than a temporary diet for short term weight loss. I'd go for changing the proportions of different foods on your plate. More healthy veggies, especally a wide variety of salad items including kale and raw spinach, can help to keep your plate busy. Avoid the man made fats and carbs as they are nasty.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Thanks, heart rate monitor on the shopping list.


 
That's a great start... now order an electronic food scale too 

As mentioned in the above responses - you can't spot reduce. Build caloric deficits regularly by controlling food portions and content. Try to up your exercise to burn more cals and create bigger deficits. Calorie counting will probably help a lot.

Good luck with it!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2012)

does liposuction have to be a last resort


----------



## jay clock (6 Feb 2012)

> Reduce bodyfat in general and it will go. Unfortunately it can't be targetted


 +1


----------



## Globalti (6 Feb 2012)

How much beer do you drink?


----------



## annaspanna (6 Feb 2012)

To regularly lose 1lb a week you need to be burning 500kcals MORE than you are consuming. Doing stomach crunches/ exercises is all good (particularly as it will strengthen your core when done correctly) but cardio will help to burn all body fat. You should be looking at a combination of cardio and weights (weights will keep your metabolism burning for longer). The key to all this is to get your form right. No point doing any weights etc if you aren't using your muscles properly. Good luck!


----------



## annaspanna (6 Feb 2012)

Sorry that should be 500kcals per day..


----------



## yello (6 Feb 2012)

Is cardio Italian knitwear?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Feb 2012)

annaspanna said:


> To regularly lose 1lb a week you need to be burning 500kcals MORE than you are consuming. Doing stomach crunches/ exercises is all good (particularly as it will strengthen your core when done correctly) but cardio will help to burn all body fat. You should be looking at a combination of cardio and weights (weights will keep your metabolism burning for longer). The key to all this is to get your form right. No point doing any weights etc if you aren't using your muscles properly. Good luck!


You can't eat in a deficit until you know your BMR x activity.Other than that I don't disagree with your post. Although you can crunch and plank until the cows come home,if your diet resembles a childs you won't get anywhere.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2012)

OP - how tall are you, what's your current weight and target weight?
Just askin'  If you don't feel like telling thats ok.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (6 Feb 2012)

Globalti said:


> How much beer do you drink?


 
Not had a pint for years - but enjoy a few whiskies 3 or 4 times a week.

Many thanks for all the replies. Neil


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (6 Feb 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> OP - how tall are you, what's your current weight and target weight?
> Just askin'  If you don't feel like telling thats ok.


 
Hi, 5' 10'' with current weight 15st 10 lbs - no particular target weight but 13 and a half stone looked good on me a few years ago, so somewhere around there by the end of summer would be good. Neil


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2012)

Similar target to myself then, although I am only 5'9". I am thinking 13 - 13.5 will be my aim. I have around 3 stone to shift still. I suppose it depends how active you are, on a daily basis. I am losing at a fair rate and have been for just over 3 months but I do a large amount of exercise (2.5 - 3 hours per day). Currently consuming around 2100 cals per day, sometimes a tad more (particularly on days when I do weights). 

Have you tried calorie counting?


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Just remind me again what zone 1 is?


 
Really?? That's why Im loosing very slowly, Im always up at 5 or 6! !


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (7 Feb 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Similar target to myself then, although I am only 5'9". I am thinking 13 - 13.5 will be my aim. I have around 3 stone to shift still. I suppose it depends how active you are, on a daily basis. I am losing at a fair rate and have been for just over 3 months but I do a large amount of exercise (2.5 - 3 hours per day). Currently consuming around 2100 cals per day, sometimes a tad more (particularly on days when I do weights).
> 
> Have you tried calorie counting?


 
Not tried calorie counting, as I tend to count grams of fat in products instead (I blame Rosemary Connelly).

Just an idea, but as we have similar goals - do you fancy a small wager? (for charity) Terms and conditions negotiable


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Feb 2012)

Hahaha... no! 
I am about to start slowing down on my loss by upping calories a little bit. I am also skint!

You should seriously think about cal counting though. Nothing has ever worked for me until I started doing it (using My Fitness Pal). It's probably a bit too fast but I have lost 5st 3lbs, since the last week of Oct. So it definitely works!

Also started going to the gym 6 times a week, on top of the cycling but that's another story


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Really?? That's why Im loosing very slowly, Im always up at 5 or 6! !


 
Always?

Are your zones set up correctly? I find that getting into zone 6 is only really achievable in races, or at the maximum end of intervals. 

You burn more fat in Zones 5 and 6 than you do in Zone 1, it's just that you can't spend all that much time there, and unless you're recovering appropriately from Zone 5/6 efforts, your training willl be counterproductive. Whereas Zone 1 you can ride all day every day.


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2012)

Two ways to rid yourself of belly fat.
Vernons way,Slimmers World or mine have your gallbladder removed.You lose the weight then i can tell you.No more seriously diet and light exercise.


----------



## xxmimixx (7 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Always?
> 
> Are your zones set up correctly? I find that getting into zone 6 is only really achievable in races, or at the maximum end of intervals.
> 
> You burn more fat in Zones 5 and 6 than you do in Zone 1, it's just that you can't spend all that much time there, and unless you're recovering appropriately from Zone 5/6 efforts, your training willl be counterproductive. Whereas Zone 1 you can ride all day every day.


 

Yes I think so Im using a Garmin FR410 with a chest strap, but maybe that's why Im injured!!


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2012)

It's not what you're using, it's whether you've measured your HRmax and set the zones correctly. Don't rely on the 220-age formula, it's a statistical average and often wrong for individuals. 

I find that the biggest difference to training with a HR monitor, as opposed to without, is that I now ride a lot easier on easy days, and a lot harder on hard days.


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Don't rely on the 220-age formula, it's a statistical average and often wrong for individuals.


 
I'd go further - it's only ever right by chance!

That said, I genuinely believe it to be a useful rule-of-thumb (which, to be fair, is its intention). Particularly when you consider how unpleasant it could be to ascertain an accurate figure!

In my case, 220 - age is there or there arounds; I can tell when working hard that it's close. That'll do me.


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> I'd go further - it's only ever right by chance!
> 
> That said, I genuinely believe it to be a useful rule-of-thumb (which, to be fair, is its intention). Particularly when you consider how unpleasant it could be to ascertain an accurate figure!
> 
> In my case, 220 - age is there or there arounds; I can tell when working hard that it's close. That'll do me.


 

Yes you are right. As it happens I had mine measured in a lab ramp test, and it's almost exactly bang on for the formula, but I agree that this is only a coincidence. I know plenty who are out by 20 bpm or more. Which is a massive difference when you' trying to get your intensity right.

I have reached 99% in races a couple of times (not very often) but never manage to get over 95% in training, which illustrates how misleading perception can be in this area.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> does liposuction have to be a last resort


Liposuction is a significant surgical procedure and all surgical procedures carry risks. People have died during liposuction, and others have had serious complications afterwards. It may be relatively safe if done properly, but why take the risk when there are straight-forward non-surgical alternatives? Read this!


----------



## Herzog (7 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Really?? That's why Im loosing very slowly, Im always up at 5 or 6! !


 
Like VamP wrote, if you're in zones 5-6 most of the time, you either cycle like Usain Bolt runs or something is up with your calculations (I'd bet on the latter).


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hahaha... no!
> I am about to start slowing down on my loss by upping calories a little bit. I am also skint!
> 
> You should seriously think about cal counting though. Nothing has ever worked for me until I started doing it (using My Fitness Pal). It's probably a bit too fast but* I have lost 5st 3lbs*, since the last week of Oct. So it definitely works!
> ...


 
blimey mate. bloody well done...that's awesome.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (7 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Not tried calorie counting, as I tend to count grams of fat in products instead (I blame Rosemary Connelly).
> [/SIZE]



This will relate to calories but you're only getting half the picture. Quantities of fat shouldn't be the only thing you look at. If you're working on calories then the calories in carbs will also count towards your stomach insulation.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (7 Feb 2012)

I have seen liposuction done a few times - you'd never have it done if you watched it up close - not ever.

This is my umpteenth time at losing weight, and I have never used calorie counting - if someone has a linky to a trusted bit of advice i'd give it a try. Always amazes me how great this forum is when you need a bit of advice. Thanks again. Neil.


----------



## col (7 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> I have seen liposuction done a few times - you'd never have it done if you watched it up close - not ever.
> 
> This is my umpteenth time at losing weight, and I have never used calorie counting - if someone has a linky to a trusted bit of advice i'd give it a try. Always amazes me how great this forum is when you need a bit of advice. Thanks again. Neil.


 Its simple, cut out fats and you lose, I use it and it works.


----------



## Herbie (7 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Motivation is high at the moment in preparation for the year(s) ahead. I have a lot of fat on my belly and need some top tips on getting shut of it faster than I would do by just cycling.
> I'm never sure if my technique with sit-ups is any good and last time I did them I ended up with one of my abdominal muscles quivering / going into spasm for some days afterwards.
> Thanks, Neil


 
I have a Reebok weighted vest thats weighs 20 pounds when fully loaded.You can take weight out and make it lighter.I used it when ouy running and also when out on short trips on the bike...it is very comfortable to wear and will fairly help burn off the cals..don't know how much it cost as it was a present from her indoors...check out Reebok website see if they are still on the market.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (7 Feb 2012)

col said:


> Its simple, cut out fats and you lose, I use it and it works.



It works but cutting out essential fats isn't too healthy. Cutting man made fats is better, keeping fats from oily fish, lean meat, snuts (peanuts are legumes), cold pressed oils etc. Processed carbs should be cut down. Check out what's involved in any approach suggested here to see if it's workable for you and you can still enjoy your food. If it's an effort to stick to you'll be less likely to succeed.

If you want to make it simple long term you need to put the work in now. Read up on digestion, hormones, intestinal processes from multiple sources. You'll soon find out there's a champion and enemy for just about every food. It starts to come together quickly. Health is as important, if not more inportant, then weight loss. If you're unlucky you'll become a nutritional geek like me.


----------



## xxmimixx (7 Feb 2012)

Herzog said:


> Like VamP wrote, if you're in zones 5-6 most of the time, you either cycle like Usain Bolt runs or something is up with your calculations (I'd bet on the latter).


 
Im definitely not Bolt but I thought that being a overweight (1 1/2 st- but being tall means that is spread nicely lol) meant that I work harder hence my higher rates. i regularly work on avg 160HR. If my garmin calculations are wrong is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2012)

You can set up the zones anyway you like in say, Garmin Connect, and then download to your device. The first step is to establish your HRmax, if you run as well as ride be aware that your HRmax for running will differ to your HRmax for cycling. Then work out your zones as percentages of your HRmax.

Usually, the fitter you are, the higher your aerobic threshold (rate you can sustain long term) as a percentage of your maximum. But the shift is not huge, from about 85% of max to about 92% ultimately. Zone 6 is usually set from 92% to 100%, so by definition it's impossible to be in Zone 6 for more than a minute or so at a time.


----------



## xxmimixx (7 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> You can set up the zones anyway you like in say, Garmin Connect, and then download to your device. The first step is to establish your HRmax, if you run as well as ride be aware that your HRmax for running will differ to your HRmax for cycling. Then work out your zones as percentages of your HRmax.
> 
> Usually, the fitter you are, the higher your aerobic threshold (rate you can sustain long term) as a percentage of your maximum. But the shift is not huge, from about 85% of max to about 92% ultimately. Zone 6 is usually set from 92% to 100%, so by definition it's impossible to be in Zone 6 for more than a minute or so at a time.


 

thanks Vamp
just checked my Garmin connect activities history and the max hr is in the 180's range, does this sound right?

220-37=183max hr
Avg 160hr = working at 85% of max HR (180max hr) which would be Zone 5???


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Feb 2012)

There are various phone apps available where you can record your diet intake, it is pretty good to do this for a week or so and see just how many kcal is eaten per day, kind of puts the focus on those little hidden extras we are all prone to chowing down.


----------



## VamP (8 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


>


 
Are these your recorded figures? If yes than it looks like your HRmax is 206 or higher. Can you recall the circumstance of that particular figure?


----------



## xxmimixx (8 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Are these your recorded figures? If yes than it looks like your HRmax is 206 or higher. Can you recall the circumstance of that particular figure?


 
Sorry what do you mean recorded figures? They have been downloaded from my Garmin Forerunner 410 with a Heart Rate Monitor chest strap. These activities are running and cycling.


----------



## VamP (8 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Sorry what do you mean recorded figures? They have been downloaded from my Garmin Forerunner 410 with a Heart Rate Monitor chest strap. These activities are running and cycling.


 
I meant, are they 'yours'? 

You need to differentiate between running and cycling, because your HRmax will differ between these activities. So choose your highest recorded for running and highes recorded for cycling, and to simplify matters just assume that is your HRmax for those activities. The odds are that at some point (in a race or whatever) you will record a higher reading again - don't worry, just take that as your new HRmax, and adjust zones accordingly.

Average HR rates are largely meaningless, but looking at your HR graph over the whole activity can tell you a lot about where your effort lay. I would suggest using better software than Garmin Connect for that, something like Sport Tracks for example.


----------



## xxmimixx (8 Feb 2012)

yes of course they are mine  lol 











On my cycling my efforts lies on inclines and hills 
On Running on speed work.

I am looking into Sport Tracks, am not very loyal to Garmin Connect but it looks like is not compatible with Macs 

Thank you very much


----------



## VamP (8 Feb 2012)

Take 188 for now, althought I suspect that you will soon exceed that, given how high your running HRmax is. When you do, just adopt the new high as your HRmax.

You will also need to establish your HRmin, which is best measured while still lying in bed before getting up in the morning. Then just set your zones as % in accordance with whatever training plan you're following, and off you go.


----------



## buddha (8 Feb 2012)

So chip-butties should be off the menu then?


----------



## Ghost Donkey (8 Feb 2012)

buddha said:


> So chip-butties should be off the menu then?


 
My old triple decker hash brown sandwiches got stopped some time ago


----------



## xxmimixx (8 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Take 188 for now, althought I suspect that you will soon exceed that, given how high your running HRmax is. When you do, just adopt the new high as your HRmax.
> 
> You will also need to establish your HRmin, which is best measured while still lying in bed before getting up in the morning. Then just set your zones as % in accordance with whatever training plan you're following, and off you go.


 

Hi Vamp is this for me?? Im new to this, I look at the data roughly but dont analyze it as well as you do, well maybe not till now. So you suggest I set my max and min HR into my Garmin watch and off I go?

I ll put my strap and watch by my bed so can take resting hr in the morning

What do you mean that I will soon exceed my 188 heart rate? Is it a good or bad thing 
What does indicate it the moment? Or shall I say what does it says about my ' fitness' at the moment? Go on tell me that painful truth 

Thanks a LOT appreciate all your help! 
And sorry to OP and readers for hijacking the thread


----------



## VamP (9 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Hi Vamp is this for me?? Im new to this, I look at the data roughly but dont analyze it as well as you do, well maybe not till now. So you suggest I set my max and min HR into my Garmin watch and off I go?
> 
> I ll put my strap and watch by my bed so can take resting hr in the morning
> 
> ...


 
Yes it was for you  and you're welcome 

Your ''real'' HRmax is not going to change much, but the odds are that you haven't found it yet. Getting to the max is really hard. That's why I say that you will likely record a new high soon, as your data series is so far quite short. That's not a problem though.

TBH the actual heart rates (max and min) do not mean anything by themselves. They are only useful in context of tailoring the effort in your training to the kind of adaptation that you want to promote. While some people think that having a high max and a low min is somehow a sign of them being fit, it is not so. In a highly trained individual the max can increase, and the min does invariably drop, but it only means anything in relation to past data for that one individual.

Ergo I can conclude nothing at all about your fitness from your HR numbers. You will be able to though, in say a year from now, when you look back and compare your data.

Do you know how to set your zone percentages? If you are following a training plan then they may have been tweaked for you, alternatively I can post a generic list of appropriate percentages.

The main benefits of HR zone training, is that it helps you gauge effort more accurately. This means that when you're going for intensity, you can really hit the correct level (getting over 92% HR is much harder than anyone ever thinks) and when you are going for recovery/endurance, you can make sure that you don't work too hard. It is actually really easy to drift up to Zones 3 and 4, while thinking that you're still in Zones 1 and 2.

Good luck with it


----------



## MattHB (9 Feb 2012)

I have a wahoo iPhone ant+ case that I use on the roadie to monitor cadence and speed. Is it worth getting a HR strap to go with it? They're quite expensive!


----------



## VamP (9 Feb 2012)

MattHB said:


> I have a wahoo iPhone ant+ case that I use on the roadie to monitor cadence and speed. Is it worth getting a HR strap to go with it? They're quite expensive!


 
Being of the ANT+ type, will this not work with your wahoo?

It depends on what your goals in cycling are. I would probably say that unless you want to compete in some way, then HRzone training might just be too much effort.

If you want to race, however, I would say it's essential! And if you think the strap is expensive, take a look at the cost of power meters


----------



## MattHB (9 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Being of the ANT+ type, will this not work with your wahoo?
> 
> It depends on what your goals in cycling are. I would probably say that unless you want to compete in some way, then HRzone training might just be too much effort.
> 
> If you want to race, however, I would say it's essential! And if you think the strap is expensive, take a look at the cost of power meters



Yeah thatll fit  I'm not really sure at the moment where my cycling will take me (no gps jokes please ). I started off just trying to get fit, I'm fitter than I was but I now think I want to get REALLY fit! So I'm sort of thinking ahead. I'm also horribly competitive with myself!

I'm toying with joining a club too, but probably in the spring when I've pulled my fitness up a bit more.


----------



## VamP (9 Feb 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. 

I bought my first road bike last May, thinking I might commute once or twice a week over the summer. 9 months later, I have ridden 4000 odd miles, done some time trials, 4 sportives, got my racing licence, raced a cyclocross series, and three road races. This year, I want to race a road season, followed by a cyclocross season, ride 6 - 8 000 training miles, and hopefully compete at the National Champs in cyclocross next January. Oh yeah, and MTB races too, but not sure how I'm gonna fit those in with Ms VamP's eventing, so I'm keeping kinda quiet on that...

It just kinda got outta hand.

What I would recommend is to get a good book on HR Zone training. That will help you to shape your thinking as to whether it's what you want to do, and is a cheaper first step than buying the strap. Also, that way when you get your strap, you'll already know how to use it.


----------



## MattHB (9 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> 
> I bought my first road bike last May, thinking I might commute once or twice a week over the summer. 9 months later, I have ridden 4000 odd miles, done some time trials, 4 sportives, got my racing licence, raced a cyclocross series, and three road races. This year, I want to race a road season, followed by a cyclocross season, ride 6 - 8 000 training miles, and hopefully compete at the National Champs in cyclocross next January. Oh yeah, and MTB races too, but not sure how I'm gonna fit those in with Ms VamP's eventing, so I'm keeping kinda quiet on that...
> 
> ...


wow  youve done loads!!

book is a good idea  cheers will look up and research


----------



## Manonabike (9 Feb 2012)

Sensible diet + exercise.

But don't try anything like this


----------



## Old Plodder (11 Feb 2012)

Basically, eat less, exercise more.
(I've got the same problem.)


----------



## MattHB (11 Feb 2012)

I found that my weight REALLY started to drop off when I upped my milleage per week to 70+. So long as I put in 2 of those per month and watch my food intake it falls off at a safe rate.


----------



## migrantwing (13 Feb 2012)

Wear black


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Yes it was for you  and you're welcome
> 
> Do you know how to set your zone percentages? If you are following a training plan then they may have been tweaked for you, alternatively I can post a generic list of appropriate percentages.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Vamp. I dont know how to set % zones so if you can post that would be great!


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (14 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Thanks Vamp. I dont know how to set % zones so if you can post that would be great!


 
I got mine from http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/heart_rate/heart_rate_zone_calculator_abcc_bcf.html which someone else kindly posted


----------



## VamP (16 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Thanks Vamp. I dont know how to set % zones so if you can post that would be great!


 
The machinehead series is fine for use. I have my Zone 1 set wider (55-65%) but it's really not going to make that much difference.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (19 Feb 2012)

Just to add to this, rather than start a new thread.....

Would an hour or so before breakfast in zone 1 or 2 hasten fat loss, cos there's no other fuel than fat to burn after you've had a good kip???

ps. Tis a great forum this, and I really appreciate all the input people give.
Neil


----------



## qwiksilver (19 Feb 2012)

go train in a boxing gym and eat sensible i havent done any training for 7 months and now im over wieght but i know within 3 months i can burn that off with cycling,skipping(don't laff its not just for little girls),circut training,boxing and finally wieght lifting.
that hardest part is sticking at it as when you get to where you want to be you tend to become more relaxed in your approach to keeping it off so keep a pair of your old pants to remind you where you dont want to go bk to unfortunatly im bk in mine but i have been out of whack due to injury


----------



## Owen Burgess (19 Feb 2012)

The belly is where gentlemen tend to store their fat. Its just our physiology. Also it is not possible to burn fat from a particular area of the body only. You will lose stomach fat as you reduce your body fat in general. As for the stomach quivering after the sit ups, it could be that your core muscles are weakened. If you sit in a chair a lot at work this is quite a common issue. Try a class such a circuit training for general conditioning, should help you improve core strength as well as cardio fitness


----------



## VamP (20 Feb 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Just to add to this, rather than start a new thread.....
> 
> Would an hour or so before breakfast in zone 1 or 2 hasten fat loss, cos there's no other fuel than fat to burn after you've had a good kip???
> 
> ...


 

The rate at which you burn fat doesn't really increase beyond a certain (quite low) point. However, training underfueled is a strategy used by advanced cyslists, though the purpose is not to increase weight loss, but rather to improve ability to function while underfueled (resistance to bonks).

Once in a while rather than on a daily basis.

However, you shouldn't assume that you are underfueled just because there's no food in your tummy. Your muscles will be fully glycogened up (so plenty of fuel for two hours at whatever rate you go at) before breakfast, from your dinner the night before.

I always have my breakfast at work, after my (1 or 2 hour) cycle in, and have never felt remotely underfueled.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (21 Feb 2012)

Cheers


----------

